# Dropdown mit häkchen oder unterstreichung



## ayhank (10. Juli 2013)

Hi Leite, hab ein Dropdown menü in dem man mehrere Programmiersprachen auswählen kann,

                     <tr><th align="left">Programmier Kentnisse:</th></tr> 
                            <td width="180"><select name="progsprachen[]" size="8"  multiple>
                                    <option value="PHP">PHP</option>
                                    <option value="JAVA">Java</option>
                                    <option value="C++">C++</option>
                                    <option value="C">C</option>
                                    <option value="MySQL">MySQL</option>
                                    <option value="Assembler">Assembler</option>
                                    <option value="Android">Android</option>
                                    <option value="CSS">CSS</option>

                                </select>


meine frage ist, wie kann ich das visuell darstellen, das der user merherer ausgewählt hat, also für sich, in form von, die auswahl wird rot, oder ein häkchen bildet sich daneber, würde mich über antworten freuen danke !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
du könntest eines der neuen Attribut Selektoren verwenden:

```
option[value="PHP"]
{
background-color:yellow;
}
```

Aber die Browserunterstützung hiervon lässt glaube ich etwas zu wünschen übrig.
Es gibt noch ein ganze Menge an Javascriptlösungen welche das Form-Element durch ein Div/UL Konstrukt ersetzen.

Chosen
oder hier eine webseite mit verschiedenen Vorschlägen
http://idesignow.com/jquery/10-jquery-plugins-for-styling-form-elements.html#.Ud2yoT4Xd7c

Viele Grüße


----------

